# Innovative Boat Lift for Skiffs



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Swing lifts are great for the right application, like you said. Simple and effective. They get a little cumbersome if the boat is too wide as the center of gravity moves away from the post. I've installed a ton of these. I only install dolphin boat lifts out of ft myers though  similar design


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree…Hi-Tide says the max. beam for this lift is 74", my beam is 70" so it fits great. You do have to play with the skiffs position on the bunks at first to get it balanced front to back. I put a small black piece of tape on the side deck to line it up each time.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

That's a cool setup thanks for sharing.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

That is an awesome idea! That would be great for waxing the boat and servicing the engine.


----------

